# Dubai Driver's License - Transfer Question



## dune (Mar 14, 2012)

I am a Pakistani citizen. I just arrived in UAE from the US. I hold a US driver's license for the past 15 years, clean record.

How do I go about obtaining a Dubai Driver's license? More specifically, can I just transfer my US license? And where can I go do this? I tried looking for this info on Dubai government websites, but its hard to find stuff over there.

Much Appreciated.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

You can only transfer a license if you have a U.S passport as well. Only having a license does not qualify you to get a license without going through the normal process of taking classes and passing the test.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

dune said:


> I am a Pakistani citizen. I just arrived in UAE from the US. I hold a US driver's license for the past 15 years, clean record.
> 
> How do I go about obtaining a Dubai Driver's license? More specifically, can I just transfer my US license? And where can I go do this? I tried looking for this info on Dubai government websites, but its hard to find stuff over there.
> 
> Much Appreciated.


What passport do you hold?


----------



## dune (Mar 14, 2012)

I got a Pakistani Passport. US Social Security. US Maryland License for the past 12 years. US Work Authorization. I've been working in the US for the past 12 years, I just came here for a few years.

I've heard its still possible to get this transferred to a UAE license without any of those money hoarding classes and tests. Because it simply doesn't make any sense what Passport you hold. What should matter is what Driver's license you hold.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

dune said:


> I got a Pakistani Passport. US Social Security. US Maryland License for the past 12 years. US Work Authorization. I've been working in the US for the past 12 years, I just came here for a few years.
> 
> I've heard its still possible to get this transferred to a UAE license without any of those money hoarding classes and tests. Because it simply doesn't make any sense what Passport you hold. What should matter is what Driver's license you hold.


US license is only valid for transfer if you hold a US passport - if you have a pakistani passport then you have to do the classes and resit the tests. The same happened to my Indian colleague when he moved here from the US. 

Of course it doesn't make sense, but that is the way it is unfortunately!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes some people, have gotten away with transferring a western dl for a uae one. It depends on what kind of mood the person sitting in the chair is in, how white/light skin you are, and if not white... how attractive or how much money it looks like you have.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

dune said:


> I got a Pakistani Passport. US Social Security. US Maryland License for the past 12 years. US Work Authorization. I've been working in the US for the past 12 years, I just came here for a few years.
> 
> I've heard its still possible to get this transferred to a UAE license without any of those money hoarding classes and tests. Because it simply doesn't make any sense what Passport you hold. What should matter is what Driver's license you hold.


I completely agree, it doesn't make sense but unfortunately that is how it is  I would give it a go first, you might be lucky and get someone who is in a good mood! Good luck


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

I can tell you from personal experience that its possible to skip the driving classes..you should be able to convince them to let you do a "direct test" with the US license. But you still have to sit through the 8 hrs of classroom theory!! I argued like you about unfairness but get used to it...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

As mentioned above, you can skip the classes and directly take the test. BUT you might still have to pay for the classes


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

any idea if I can do a straight swap with UK license and passport from The Netherlands? Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

waterproof teabag said:


> any idea if I can do a straight swap with UK license and passport from The Netherlands? Thanks


I think you can. As long as your passport and DL are both from the list of 33/34 countries


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I think you can. As long as your passport and DL are both from the list of 33/34 countries


According to the official government website, in order to convert a foreign DL, both passport and DL must be from the same country - no exceptions. See here: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai

teuchter


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you Rsinner and Teuchter!

Sounds like I'll have to have a bit of a word with the manager then. I've not lived in the Netherlands for over 10 years and will not be able to get a drivers license from there easily. I have even got an international drivers permit to go with my UK license for what it's worth...

Is there anyone else here who has been in a similar situation (ie got drivers licence and passport from different countries but both from 'transferable' countries)? Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

Actually, now that I have read the link given by Teuchter, I cannot find a requirement asking for DL and passport needing to be from the same country?

It says: "You have to be a citizen of the country given below with current resident status in UAE." Which I am.

"This means that former residents from these countries who may be holding permanent driver licenses are not eligible and you will have to follow all the steps to get a new license as given here." This is not clear to me. Both UK and NL are in the list so it should not be a problem?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

waterproof teabag said:


> Actually, now that I have read the link given by Teuchter, I cannot find a requirement asking for DL and passport needing to be from the same country?
> 
> It says: "You have to be a citizen of the country given below with current resident status in UAE." Which I am.
> 
> "This means that former *residents *from these countries who may be holding permanent driver licenses are not eligible and you will have to follow all the steps to get a new license as given here." This is not clear to me. Both UK and NL are in the list so it should not be a problem?


'Residents' in this context means non-citizen of that particular country...

teuchter


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

It doesnt make sense unfortunately but that is the way it is.

According to the rules, an American citizen who has a 2 year old license and has caused 2-3 accidents can transfer his license automatically, but a Polish/German citizen who has an American license for 8 years and has never been in an accident still has to take a test....

Just as with loans/insurance matters; driving/borrowing history is not looked at, and all that matters is "passport" and salary certificate.

Thats just the way it is...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

waterproof teabag said:


> I've not lived in the Netherlands for over 10 years and will not be able to get a drivers license from there easily. I have even got an international drivers permit to go with my UK license for what it's worth..


You could do the conversion to a Dutch licence on your next trip to NL; costs EUR 40 at your local council office (stadsdeelkantoor).

The IDP makes no difference unfortunately.

teuchter


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> You could do the conversion to a Dutch licence on your next trip to NL; costs EUR 40 at your local council office (stadsdeelkantoor).
> 
> The IDP makes no difference unfortunately.
> 
> teuchter


Thank you for the suggestion! Would that be any local council office? I am no longer registered there.

I've just read I need to be registered to be able to exchange it so that's no option. Bummer.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

waterproof teabag said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! Would that be any local council office? I am no longer registered there.


Not sure. You might find the answer here: Rijbewijs.nl :: home or you could check with the Dutch consulate here in Dubai: Netherlands Missions, United Arab Emirates

teuchter


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Not sure. You might find the answer here: Rijbewijs.nl :: home or you could check with the Dutch consulate here in Dubai: Netherlands Missions, United Arab Emirates
> 
> teuchter


Thanks again but I should have been registered. Frustratingly enough I only unregistered a couple of months ago but that's life!
Kan ik mijn buitenlandse rijbewijs omwisselen voor een Nederlands rijbewijs? | Vraag en antwoord | Rijksoverheid.nl

Sounds like I can only try have a word with the manager at the dubai licensing authority  :boxing: 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

waterproof teabag said:


> Thanks again but I should have been registered. Frustratingly enough I only unregistered a couple of months ago but that's life!
> Kan ik mijn buitenlandse rijbewijs omwisselen voor een Nederlands rijbewijs? | Vraag en antwoord | Rijksoverheid.nl
> 
> Sounds like I can only try have a word with the manager at the dubai licensing authority  :boxing:
> ...


No worries - and good luck!

teuchter


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

to give an update on my situation: 

I successfully changed my UK license over to UAE drivers license whilst being a Dutch citizen without having to do any lessons or tests (obviously apart from mandatory eye test). Happy days indeed! I can now join the crazy frenzy on the roads


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

waterproof teabag said:


> to give an update on my situation:
> 
> I successfully changed my UK license over to UAE drivers license whilst being a Dutch citizen without having to do any lessons or tests (obviously apart from mandatory eye test). Happy days indeed! I can now join the crazy frenzy on the roads


great to know, since you have just done the procedure and I am in the process of doing this in the next days, I am wondering, what did you need aside photos, original and copies of passport/driving license, and eye test ?

Some of my colleagues didn't need even the eye test to get their license converted, some others yes, I hear that someone on this forum has been required a NOC from his employer, so before wasting my time I'd appreciate if someone just gone through the process like you would spend a minute to brief me, as the rules change daily here.

Thank you


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

waterproof teabag said:


> to give an update on my situation:
> 
> I successfully changed my UK license over to UAE drivers license whilst being a Dutch citizen without having to do any lessons or tests (obviously apart from mandatory eye test). Happy days indeed! I can now join the crazy frenzy on the roads


Congratulations! :clap2:

teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

ziokendo said:


> great to know, since you have just done the procedure and I am in the process of doing this in the next days, I am wondering, what did you need aside photos, original and copies of passport/driving license, and eye test ?
> 
> Some of my colleagues didn't need even the eye test to get their license converted, some others yes, I hear that someone on this forum has been required a NOC from his employer, so before wasting my time I'd appreciate if someone just gone through the process like you would spend a minute to brief me, as the rules change daily here.
> 
> Thank you


Not only do the rules change daily here, but you'll find often that it's up to the individual official you deal with; his/her mood on a particular day and/or what side of the bed he/she got out of 

teuchter


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

No problem. 

I did get help of the Arabic speaking company help we have available I have to say...and he had done some translating in advance (not sure of which document, I don't read Arabic). I do not know what a NOC is.

I brought my UAE ID card, my passport, 4 photos, my drivers licence (all parts), my sponsors passport (partner), and 280 dirhams or so (forgot exact amount already). Bring copies of ID cards/passports/visas to save them the hassle of photo copying and to avoid getting them grumpy.

Sequence is: get queue number for eye test, do eye test (= recognise 4 letters per eye, and recognise 2 colours), pass and take pass confirmation, get queue number for licence, hand over all documents, pay the money, smile when they press the button for a photo for the photocard, wait five minutes for all the documents to be checked, and then accept your UAE drivers licence.

All in all took about an hour.



ziokendo said:


> great to know, since you have just done the procedure and I am in the process of doing this in the next days, I am wondering, what did you need aside photos, original and copies of passport/driving license, and eye test ?
> 
> Some of my colleagues didn't need even the eye test to get their license converted, some others yes, I hear that someone on this forum has been required a NOC from his employer, so before wasting my time I'd appreciate if someone just gone through the process like you would spend a minute to brief me, as the rules change daily here.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## dune (Mar 14, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Not only do the rules change daily here, but you'll find often that it's up to the individual official you deal with; his/her mood on a particular day and/or what side of the bed he/she got out of
> 
> teuchter


The law is discriminatory. Period. Will try my luck soon and let you know how it went.


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all,

Question as I have a UK License and am allowed to use my old mans ride, can I drive it just using my international license or do I have to apply for the Emarites version ?


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

secrethq1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Question as I have a UK License and am allowed to use my old mans ride, can I drive it just using my international license or do I have to apply for the Emarites version ?


My understanding is that as soon as you have a residence visa you have to have the UAE drivers license. If you are a tourist driving a rented car you can get away with your UK license. But that is my understanding of it all...


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

I could rent a car on my national dl, until i got residence visa, then i needes a uae license to rent a car


----------



## Rainforest (Mar 28, 2012)

waterproof teabag said:


> My understanding is that as soon as you have a residence visa you have to have the UAE drivers license. If you are a tourist driving a rented car you can get away with your UK license. But that is my understanding of it all...


waterproof teabag, what you have written is correct. However, assuming secrethq1 is on tourist visa - I don't believe driving a private car is allowed?


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

Rainforest said:


> waterproof teabag, what you have written is correct. However, assuming secrethq1 is on tourist visa - I don't believe driving a private car is allowed?


I think you are right in saying driving a private car is not allowed when you are here on a tourist visa.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LongLiveDubai said:


> You can only transfer a license if you have a U.S passport as well. Only having a license does not qualify you to get a license without going through the normal process of taking classes and passing the test.



WRONG!

I am a Canadian passport holder that had a Texas drivers license and they transferred it no problem! Meanwhile if I were to have held a Canadian drivers license i would have had to get it attested. A passport doesn't determine if you can drive a car.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

waterproof teabag said:


> I think you are right in saying driving a private car is not allowed when you are here on a tourist visa.


My insurance is with RSA, before my friends came to visit from the US, I called and asked if they can drive my personal cars. They told me if they hold a US drivers license they are fully covered even on a tourist visa.


----------



## Rainforest (Mar 28, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> My insurance is with RSA, before my friends came to visit from the US, I called and asked if they can drive my personal cars. They told me if they hold a US drivers license they are fully covered even on a tourist visa.


So it'll depend on the insurance coverage, then...


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> My insurance is with RSA, before my friends came to visit from the US, I called and asked if they can drive my personal cars. They told me if they hold a US drivers license they are fully covered even on a tourist visa.


ok fair enough, that's good news, thank you for putting me right


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

INFAMOUS said:


> A passport doesn't determine if you can drive a car.


Well, if only things were that simple in Dubai.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Well, if only things were that simple in Dubai.


Things are simple in Dubai and I don't understand why everyone always make a huge deal about everything.... They may have a different process here than what you're used to from back home, sometimes it might not even make sense to you... 

It's hard for people to adapt to what they are not used to and to make Dubai seem like they have no idea of what they are doing is laughable. How many people actually have relocated their lives to another country other than Dubai? 

I can tell you this: I come from Canada and have Permanently moved to:

Australia, USA and UAE and each of them have a different process, some better/some worse than my "home" country... Overall Dubai has been a breeze in most cases when you are informed correctly and have the right paperwork in order.

There are too many "jack of all trades / experts of none" here in Dubai and people need to take what others say with a grain of salt in my opinion...

Sorry for the rant but I am sick of people always claiming that Dubai is some sort of fictional land.... It's a place people, just like movie stars are real people! get over it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

INFAMOUS said:


> Things are simple in Dubai and I don't understand why everyone always make a huge deal about everything.... They may have a different process here than what you're used to from back home, sometimes it might not even make sense to you...
> 
> It's hard for people to adapt to what they are not used to and to make Dubai seem like they have no idea of what they are doing is laughable. How many people actually have relocated their lives to another country other than Dubai?
> 
> ...


Sure. You had to pay 250 dhs and get a license converted. Congratulations life is good.
I had to spend something like 5-6000 dhs, take 40 classes, fail three driving tests before i got the license. Similarly, an Indian passport holder with even a 10 year US driving license needs to take classes and take a test. Just because you dont know, doesnt mean it doesnt happen.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Sure. You had to pay 250 dhs and get a license converted. Congratulations life is good.
> I had to spend something like 5-6000 dhs, take 40 classes, fail three driving tests before i got the license. Similarly, an Indian passport holder with even a 10 year US driving license needs to take classes and take a test. Just because you dont know, doesnt mean it doesnt happen.


Yep life is good. I like it here, I learn the language, respect the culture, and am always aware that I am a visitor in this country. I am not saying things like this don't happen but again it's not your country. 

Anyways, if you find life so horrible here and unjust, there are daily flights out of Dubai.


----------



## dune (Mar 14, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> Anyways, if you find life so horrible here and unjust, there are daily flights out of Dubai.


You walked out with a UAE driver's license because you had a Canadian passport. I am betting you don't even need any license at all if you have a Passport from one of these 30 odd nations.  The License does not decide anything - its all in the passport. Thats how UAE operates.

Had you shown up with an Indian Passport or Pakistani or Afghani or any of us 'poor' nation passports, you'd have to go through all the hoops that our indian friend just listed a few posts ago. This just means that in their eyes you are 'better' than us. You are worth more than us. What do you think? :eyebrows:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you do everyting for a license transfer at the RTA office (where is it btw?)? I mean in a website (see below) it says you need to go to hospital to take eye test, dont they do it in the office?



> 1. Get an eye test done. This can be done at any hospital, clinic or optician. Give them 2 passport-sized photos and mention that it is for a driving license. Most opticians will not charge for the test, while there may be a small fee for others.
> 2. Carry all documents mentioned above & go to Dubai Traffic Department Driving License Section in Al Ghusais from 7.30 am to 2.30 pm on a working day. Ladies can go to the Ladies Section, where the work is even quicker.
> 3. Fill up application form & submit all documents to the officer.
> 4. Take signed documents from officer & pay AED 360 to the cashier.
> ...


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

nathanalgren said:


> Can you do everyting for a license transfer at the RTA office (where is it btw?)? I mean in a website (see below) it says you need to go to hospital to take eye test, dont they do it in the office?


It's off SZR, just north of MOE. I think you take the Umm Suqeim exit. Yes, you can do the eye test there

You may have to get your consulate to attest your NL license; I had to, but maybe that's because we're special  either that or they don't like us


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Most general opticians will do the eye test for a drivers license, just pop into any one and ask, they'll do it there and then.


----------



## dune (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I tried to transfer my USA License which I have for the past 12 years and is valid thru 2018. But as soon as I showed them my Pakistani passport that was the end of it. Those guys won't take another word from me - the Passport it seemed to speak on its own. 

It didn't matter that I had a USA License or a License from God Himself. lol. What mattered was the Passport I had in my hand. State sponsored Discrimination. What else.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dune said:


> Well I tried to transfer my USA License which I have for the past 12 years and is valid thru 2018. But as soon as I showed them my Pakistani passport that was the end of it. Those guys won't take another word from me - the Passport it seemed to speak on its own.
> 
> It didn't matter that I had a USA License or a License from God Himself. lol. What mattered was the Passport I had in my hand. State sponsored Discrimination. What else.


Unfortunately that is how it works here. The passport supersedes everything.

HOWEVER, do speak to RTA and a driving school - they may allow you to directly take a test which should hopefully make the license process quicker.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

dune said:


> Well I tried to transfer my USA License which I have for the past 12 years and is valid thru 2018. But as soon as I showed them my Pakistani passport that was the end of it. Those guys won't take another word from me - the Passport it seemed to speak on its own.
> 
> It didn't matter that I had a USA License or a License from God Himself. lol. What mattered was the Passport I had in my hand. State sponsored Discrimination. What else.


Ah no sadly, the passport and license have to come from the same country.

Now you'll get copped for a mandatory 30 or so lessons and have to retake both he theory and practical tests - welcome to the UAE.


----------



## Hutong (Oct 13, 2012)

I have just gone through the whole process of getting a UAE driver's license recently. I worked in Europe and the us before and had driver's licenses from respective countries. But since I am holding Chinese passport, they will not convert my license directly. As someone said that you can go to RTA to ask them to allow you go direct road test after you have done 8 classes of theory lectures. But it is very likely that you won't be able to pass the roas test if you go directly to the test. I have been behind wheels for 20 years, hence picking up my own driving habit, which may not completely comply with rules( i never violate rules, just customary stuff like using neutral gear when approaching a cross). But this will definitely fail you in road test. My advice is that you go to RTA to get permission for going to direct road test, but still sign up a few practicing lessons( where an instructor will identify your 'BAD' habit and tell you what they will look at the road test. It will costs a little more, but worth it.


----------



## dune (Mar 14, 2012)

Hutong said:


> I have just gone through the whole process of getting a UAE driver's license recently. I worked in Europe and the us before and had driver's licenses from respective countries. But since I am holding Chinese passport, they will not convert my license directly. As someone said that you can go to RTA to ask them to allow you go direct road test after you have done 8 classes of theory lectures. But it is very likely that you won't be able to pass the roas test if you go directly to the test. I have been behind wheels for 20 years, hence picking up my own driving habit, which may not completely comply with rules( i never violate rules, just customary stuff like using neutral gear when approaching a cross). But this will definitely fail you in road test. My advice is that you go to RTA to get permission for going to direct road test, but still sign up a few practicing lessons( where an instructor will identify your 'BAD' habit and tell you what they will look at the road test. It will costs a little more, but worth it.


Doesn't it suck that you have 20+ years of driving experience in the EU and the US and possess valid Driving Licenses from these nations but you do not hold a passport from the US and EU nation? Its the most blatant state discriminatory practice I've ever seen. What does a Passport got to do with a Driving License?? I wrote a letter to the RTA about it.

Now I got no issue if they say that if somebody has a driving license not from those "Blessed" nations, but a passport?! Come on!


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

dune said:


> Doesn't it suck that you have 20+ years of driving experience in the EU and the US and possess valid Driving Licenses from these nations but you do not hold a passport from the US and EU nation? Its the most blatant state discriminatory practice I've ever seen. What does a Passport got to do with a Driving License?? I wrote a letter to the RTA about it.
> 
> Now I got no issue if they say that if somebody has a driving license not from those "Blessed" nations, but a passport?! Come on!


A passport has got to do everything with everything in U.A.E


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> A passport has got to do everything with everything in U.A.E


Don't forget skin color.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

dune said:


> Doesn't it suck that you have 20+ years of driving experience in the EU and the US and possess valid Driving Licenses from these nations but you do not hold a passport from the US and EU nation? Its the most blatant state discriminatory practice I've ever seen. What does a Passport got to do with a Driving License?? I wrote a letter to the RTA about it.
> 
> Now I got no issue if they say that if somebody has a driving license not from those "Blessed" nations, but a passport?! Come on!


Of course this also means that, say, an Egyptian national with a 10 year or longer clean driving record in the US and a US license will not get a license (without driving school), but a native-born American (or UK subject) who may be one point away from having his license revoked after speeding, drunk-driving, etc., can have his UAE license in under 90 minutes. Yes from this perspective it is insane and unfair. It is what and who you are, and not what you've done, that matters. :tongue1:


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Midlifer said:


> Don't forget skin color.


Or the bra size ;-)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you're born in a country where most people can actually drive to a reasonable standard there's no problem. Judging by the roads here despite taking lessons some nationalities still can't grasp the concept of driving!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If you're born in a country where most people can actually drive to a reasonable standard there's no problem. Judging by the roads here despite taking lessons some nationalities still can't grasp the concept of driving!!


Sadly you're correct and then the rules aren't implemented - it's causes chaos.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If you're born in a country where most people can actually drive to a reasonable standard there's no problem. Judging by the roads here despite taking lessons some nationalities still can't grasp the concept of driving!!


Thats a bit harsh but true. It is the mental conditioning I guess. If you have only seen manic driving all your life, you will be conditioned to be a manic driver yourself. 

Having said that, I still don't see how someone with an Indian passport (as an example) who has a 5 year old US DL (as an example) would become any better with the driving "lessons" here.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi

Resurrecting this thread.....can anyone tell me the location of Traffic Dept on SZR? Is it near Umm Seqiem exit - INT No 4? All I can find when I google is for Al Ghusais......
Have been told by someone it's near Noor Islamic Bank?
Also is it 7.30am or 8am opening? 

Thanks. ;-)


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a NZ passport and NZ licence but it has expired last year. Is there any way i go do an exchange without going through all those tests? and pay all this money...

P.S No i can not exchange my licences from UAE, as i have to go personally to NZ to do a renewal whcih sucks..

Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Found this link for anyone wanting the DL centres

RTA Portal - RTA Home - Customers Service - Branches


----------



## daliux (Jul 7, 2013)

I hold UK driving licence but being originally from Lithuania (EU) got also my transfer application denied. :/ Reading earlier posts noticed some good advice about skipping 20 lessons and going to driving test after taking theory class. 

Can anyone give a little more info on that? Did you do it and how did it worked out? How do I request permission/sign up for a driving test? Also where do you go to have 8hr theory classes, to any driving school? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## daliux (Jul 7, 2013)

Also can anyone recommend a good driving school?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am sure it must have been covered in the past but rules here keep changing.

As per various post, it seems that Canadians need to get a letter / their license verified by the Canadian Consulate before applying for license conversion.

Is it still applicable?


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Folks,

I am a US Passport Holder with a US license. I just got my UAE residence visa. I looked up the UAE Driver license authority website and it appears that I have most things, with the except of a "No Objection Letter" from Employer. I am own my own company in the Freezone. How do I handle this one? Any ideas? I plan on going there on Sunday. 

See requirements below:

Fees & Documents Required: Passport for residents (original & copy) residence permit copy, current driving license (original & copy), translation of driving license (for some countries), consulate letter (for Canadians), 1 passport photo, eye test certificate & AED 360 for transfer fee and opening a driving file. Also required is a no-objection letter from your sponsor.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> I am sure it must have been covered in the past but rules here keep changing.
> 
> As per various post, it seems that Canadians need to get a letter / their license verified by the Canadian Consulate before applying for license conversion.
> 
> Is it still applicable?


http://www.dubai.ae/en/Lists/HowToGuide/DispForm.aspx?ID=11


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Thanks*



imac said:


> Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


Thanks


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> I am sure it must have been covered in the past but rules here keep changing.
> 
> As per various post, it seems that Canadians need to get a letter / their license verified by the Canadian Consulate before applying for license conversion.
> 
> Is it still applicable?


it's a pretty simple quick process. just go to the canadian consular offices at Emirates Towers, 19th floor. they are open sun-thu from 8 - 11 am but closed tuesdays. bring your driver's license [they will only authenticate full G class, G2 is out of luck] and proof of citizenship i.e. passport/birth certificate. i don't remember the fee but it wasn't too much and payable in cash dirhams. [i think they take credit card/debit but when they are busy cash will get you through much faster as you won't have to wait to see the cashier, bring small bills to make proper change. it saved me an hour easily].

also, i was able to get the letter done for my husband in his absence by providing his original birth certificate along with his original license. saved him taking time off work.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

sammylou said:


> it's a pretty simple quick process. just go to the canadian consular offices at Emirates Towers, 19th floor. they are open sun-thu from 8 - 11 am but closed tuesdays. bring your driver's license [they will only authenticate full G class, G2 is out of luck] and proof of citizenship i.e. passport/birth certificate. i don't remember the fee but it wasn't too much and payable in cash dirhams. [i think they take credit card/debit but when they are busy cash will get you through much faster as you won't have to wait to see the cashier, bring small bills to make proper change. it saved me an hour easily].
> 
> also, i was able to get the letter done for my husband in his absence by providing his original birth certificate along with his original license. saved him taking time off work.


Thank you so much, this helps. Sometimes, the people in offices do not really followed what is listed on websites.

Great to know that it can be done in someone's absence if I have the proof of citizen.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Ah no sadly, the passport and license have to come from the same country.


absolutely true ! but I was lucky yesterday: I have a Dutch passport but a license from Belgium (Dutch one transferred into Belgian). They didn't ask or see it and transferred it into a local one


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you need an emirates ID card to be fingerprinted at the Drivers license place?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> Do you need an emirates ID card to be fingerprinted at the Drivers license place?


i'm not sure of the process for a new license but if you are simply transferring a valid license into a uae one, there is no fingerprinting involved.

you do however, need to be fingerprinted when you apply for your emirates id card.

perhaps you have confused the two processes?


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I was transferring my us license to uae in Fujairah.. And the guy kept asking for fingerprints which was a surprise to me as well. Then they said you need an emirates ID card for fingerprinting which I had applied for a few days. That was game over. I am back in the USA now and will have to fight this battle when I get back again.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> I was transferring my us license to uae in Fujairah.. And the guy kept asking for fingerprints which was a surprise to me as well. Then they said you need an emirates ID card for fingerprinting which I had applied for a few days. That was game over. I am back in the USA now and will have to fight this battle when I get back again.


sounds like he was the confused one. in any case, when you go back be sure to either have your emirates ID application form or your actual ID card if it arrives by then.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks. I agree. Any idea on how long the emirates ID can take to be issued?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> Thanks. I agree. Any idea on how long the emirates ID can take to be issued?


Mine took about 10 days. It might be different for different emirates?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Desert_Fever said:


> Thanks. I agree. Any idea on how long the emirates ID can take to be issued?


Mine took 5 months and I still don't have it. Which is nothing compared to my friend who came here in 2006. and still didn't get his. 

Went today to Emirates ID office in Karama to get the application form. The way I understood this, your application form is as good as the ID itself.

And I went through this so I can enroll one of the driving schools and eventually get a license.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

Byja said:


> Went today to Emirates ID office in Karama to get the application form. The way I understood this, your application form is as good as the ID itself.
> 
> .


Correcto ... The receipt you get serves as temp and I could use it to change my license


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Your answers make me conclude that your results will depend directly on how Lazy the person is you work with..If they want to get out.. they will create all kinds of random new rules..


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

True, as with anything where you have to deal with "bukra inshallah" mentality.

The good news is that you can always speed things up by:
a) greasing where it tends to get stuck (and I ain't talking 'bout WD40)
b) doing it yourself


----------



## jerry-2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

5000aed you need pay


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Desert_Fever said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am a US Passport Holder with a US license. I just got my UAE residence visa. I looked up the UAE Driver license authority website and it appears that I have most things, with the except of a "No Objection Letter" from Employer. I am own my own company in the Freezone. How do I handle this one? Any ideas? I plan on going there on Sunday.
> [...]


Did you figure this out? I am in the same boat. I assume that it would be enough to show them a trade licence. If not, writing few words on company letterhead with signature and company stamp should do the job.



Desert_Fever said:


> I was transferring my us license to uae in Fujairah.. And the guy kept asking for fingerprints which was a surprise to me as well. Then they said you need an emirates ID card for fingerprinting which I had applied for a few days. That was game over. I am back in the USA now and will have to fight this battle when I get back again.


I have my visa from Fujairah, does it mean I can't convert the driving licence in Dubai? Where exactly do I need to go in Fujairah in order to convert the driving licence? Can this be done same day?


----------



## syeduzairhaider (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, you can convert it.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

syeduzairhaider said:


> Yes, you can convert it.


I know I can convert it, my question is if this can be done in Dubai if I my residence visa is issued by Fujairah? If not, where in Fujairah I should go to do this?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Malbec said:


> I know I can convert it, my question is if this can be done in Dubai if I my residence visa is issued by Fujairah? If not, where in Fujairah I should go to do this?


The licence is now UAE not Emirate so I can't think it would be an issue.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> The licence is now UAE not Emirate so I can't think it would be an issue.


While the license is now a standardised UAE license, each individual emirate has its own licensing authority (eg. RTA in Dubai, Police in RAK, etc..) and each authority has its own set of procedures to be followed.

To do a license conversion in Ras Al Khaimah for example requires that you have a RAK issued residence visa. They require the original Emirates ID - they do not accept the application receipt. They are also more liberal in converting licenses issued by countries on the "favoured" list to non-citizens of *SOME* of those countries (eg. I am an Indian citizen with Canadian license . My Canadian license was converted to a UAE license in RAK, whereas it would not be done in Dubai. However, if an Indian had a German license then RAK wouldn't convert it, and if any non-citizen had a Portuguese license they would require consular attestation to convert it and then confiscate the original. They provided a memo in Arabic with the various permutations and combinations). There are also other paperwork requirements unique to the emirate (eg. translation of the license in RAK must be done by a translation agency approved by RAK Government, not a translation agency in Dubai or Abu Dhabi).


----------

